# New report hits out at foreign workers taking new jobs in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The ongoing debate in Australia over whether or not foreign workers are taking jobs that should go to Australians is set to continue with a new report saying they are indeed taking up most of the new jobs. In particular the report from Monash University says that 100,000 new jobs created since 2011 have been [...]

Click to read the full news article: New report hits out at foreign workers taking new jobs in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

This report leads to allot of questions being asked, my first question would be why do employers prefer foreigners appose to locals, could it be the foreigners are more hard working, more willing to do more just to secure there jobs, or just that they have more qualifications than other applicants. 

Louiseb


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

all the foreigners I know have higher Uni degrees... they keep studying and are generally harder working.. n most own businesses overseas... dunno.. that is most ppl I know of from India louiseb


----------

